# kkf on 50'' plasma



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 2, 2012)

just got a 50'' plasma tv with a ps3 and devirginized the browser with kkf. more fun times to come as the apple tv is in the mail.


----------



## jmforge (Dec 2, 2012)

I am the only one in my family that does not have either an Apple TV or big Plasma or LCD TV. I am still getting by with my 2005 model 34 inch Sony XBR tube HD set, but that little Apple TV box is slick!! My only problem is that I am 90% convinced that Apple is working on an "all in one" version of that device with the cable companies that you may be able to rent as part of your cable service that will include not only the Apple TV functionality, but also your cable box, recording capability and wireless router at a minimum, so I am waiting a bit longer.


----------



## ajhuff (Dec 2, 2012)

Hah! I bought my wife a Sony Google TV last year for Christmas. It is our first and only flat screen TV. The main TV in the living room is still my 27" Zenith TV which I bought in 1998. I think I paid more for it than the big flat screen TV.

-AJ


----------



## jmforge (Dec 2, 2012)

LOL. I managed to wait until the highest end Sony 34 inch tube HD TV came down from its original p[rice of $8000 to something in the low to mid $1000 range, so I know how ya feel about what you can get today. With that said, the really top of the line TV's are still not cheap. It's just that the cheap stuff is so much better than it was even 5 yeas ago or less.


ajhuff said:


> Hah! I bought my wife a Sony Google TV last year for Christmas. It is our first and only flat screen TV. The main TV in the living room is still my 27" Zenith TV which I bought in 1998. I think I paid more for it than the big flat screen TV.
> 
> -AJ


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 2, 2012)

I can't wait for the tv consuls to come back in fashion, I am talking about the big wood ones that sat on the floor. 







Other than that I love how much stuff tv's are being able to do now.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Dec 2, 2012)

Still have the TV I got back in 1998


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 2, 2012)

quantumcloud509 said:


> just got a 50'' plasma tv with a ps3 and devirginized the browser with kkf. more fun times to come as the apple tv is in the mail.



What games are you playing? I'm horribly addicted to Skyrim myself. Luckily I have gainful employment or I'd never leave the house...


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 2, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> I can't wait for the tv consuls to come back in fashion, I am talking about the big wood ones that sat on the floor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I miss these suckers too! My grandparents had one when i was kid, had a turntable in the top right hand compartment, and a radio in the left. Thing weighed a ton!


----------



## jmforge (Dec 3, 2012)

My parents bought one of the early 25 inch RCA TV with the wicker looking cabinet and the fancy new digital keypad instead of the knobs in like 1979. I had that as my primary TV in my house until i bought a new 32 inch Sony......in 1996!!!


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 3, 2012)

Im 28. This was the first TV Ive ever bought. $500 with wallmount included off of craigslist. Guy was trying to sell it for $600. Ive only watched 4 movies on it, played some old skool Sonic racing game, and surfed the net. Im not really a gamer, brainsausage, I love a good game of chess or Settlers of Catan though. I think I dropped too much dose back in the day to be able to keep up with all of the action in video games. I prefer to hang out a bit and enjoy the view. Lucky for me, I live two houses away from a Redbox which rents BlueRays and PS3 games, so Im sure Ill try out a few here and there. Shoot-em-up games are the worst, its fun to watch others play them, but I always end up looking at the ceiling with the rifle, spinning circles until somebody shoots me.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 3, 2012)

I want to say I paid over $800 for a higher-end Panasonic 27" in 1998, which I kept until a few years ago when I replaced it with a 32" flatscreen from Samsung for half the price. Crazy!



quantumcloud509 said:


> Lucky for me, I live two houses away from a Redbox which rents BlueRays and PS3 games, so Im sure Ill try out a few here and there.



Won't need to leave the house again to rent movies once you have your Apple TV box.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah, Im already stoked on Amazon Prime. Cancelled Netflix (which I love for ease of use). Prime has a decent selection of shows, and 90% of stuff from Amazon ships for free in two days. Its cheaper than Netflix too. $79/ year vs $100+ on Netflix. I <3 Amazon.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 3, 2012)

I have Amazon Prime too, which I see as a luxury, but I suppose I get my money's worth out of it. I cut my Netflix subscription back to one disc at a time, as I just don't watch that many movies. If I decide I'm in the mood for something new or whatever that I don't want to wait a few days for, I just rent it from Apple using the Apple TV.


----------



## Tristan (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm blown away by the prices of Black Friday deals at Costco for mid range large screen TVs... heck you can't buy a custom knife with that money! 

Then I had to take a flight back to Singapore... where ridiculous rent ruins the retail experience completely. Sigh.


----------



## ajhuff (Dec 3, 2012)

Amazon Prime is cool cause they have bunches of free streaming movies and shows with a membership. Unfortunately the internet speed in our area is not fast enough for smooth streaming. And forget about any other streaming service here, YouTube is completely out Here

-AJ


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah, but you guys have wild boars, killer moonshine, striped bass in the creeks, and tortoises running around the woods. Its a good trade off if you ask me


----------



## jayhay (Dec 3, 2012)

quantumcloud509 said:


> just got a 50'' plasma tv with a ps3 and devirginized the browser with kkf. more fun times to come as the apple tv is in the mail.



Awesome dude, congrats on the new purchase! I'm not the biggest fan of apple tv, mainly because of the forced integration with iTunes, which I don't use. But I can say the PS3 is a pretty good media player if you know a few tricks.

If you have videos/movies/tv shows on an external usb drive or thumb you can play it on the PS3. Plug the drive into the front usb port, nav to "Video", hover over your device, press the triangle button and select display all. This will allow you to play almost every video file on the PS3. For some reason simply pressing "x" on the drive won't display any files. The same trick works for music.

You can also stream media over your home network to the PS3 with a free program like this. It's an easy to use media server that can play/decode/stream every type of media, including HD, straight from your mac/pc to the PS3. It's pretty slick.

It's really a shame the built in browser for the PS3 is so bad. Hard to nav anywhere or type anything. And it's been that way for years. It's like they don't want you to browse the internet on it, but know they have to include it.

Sorry if you know about all this stuff already. Though it might help if you didn't  Have fun with the new toys!


----------

